# My Meeting Today



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I had my yearly insurance audit today and the woman came to my office was about the same age as my mother, I'm 37 so you do the math. We got to chatting and she made the meeting quite enjoyable. One thing I'll remember for quite a while is she told me:

There are two kinds of friends. The good friend that will bail you out of jail, and the really good friend that will be sitting next to you in the cell saying "Damn that was fun."


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I had my yearly insurance audit today and the woman came to my office was about the same age as my mother, I'm 37 so you do the math. We got to chatting and she made the meeting quite enjoyable. One thing I'll remember for quite a while is she told me:
> 
> There are two kinds of friends. The good friend that will bail you out of jail, and the really good friend that will be sitting next to you in the cell saying "Damn that was fun."


Interesting that you are from WI. I saw that exact saying on a plaque in the restroom at Gosse's restaurant in Sheboygan. This place makes the best double brat sandwich I have ever tasted. I now live in NV, but lived in Milwaukee until I retired in '99. We go back to WI each spring and we make it part of our "food pilgrimage" to get up to Gosse's.
Say what you will about WI--the snow, the cold, the humidity in summer, the monster mosquitoes--you can find the best variety (esp German, Mexican and Italian) and quality of food of just about anywhere.


----------

